# transmisor ELF de 3Hz a 30Hz



## cerjs (Ago 30, 2009)

hola me llamo Cesar soy nuevo en este foro soy de Uruguay y estoy tratando de hacer un transmisor en la banda ELF mis conocimientos son muy basicos en electronica pero con un poco de ayuda me las arreglo asi que si alguien sabe algo de este tipo de circuitos y componentes les agradesco mi otro problema si llego a armar algo de esto es la antena vi una con forma de cruz y un mastil pero no tengo las dimenciones..


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola César:
 Realmente no se por qué decidiste hacer un transmisor en la banda de ELF.  (Extremely Low Frequency) Extremadamente Baja Frecuencia.
 Creo, el problema mayor Sería la fabricación de la antena. Ésta Sería Extremadamente GRANDE.
 Entra a este enlace para el calculo de la antena”

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%C3%A1lculo_de_antenas

    Otro problema que veo es que el alcance del transmisor es muy corto, así que la potencia del transmisor debe ser muy...muy grande.

  Este otro enlace habla de donde se utiliza esos transmisores y los problemas que encontraron.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extremely_low_frequency[/SIZE]

 Está en Ingles pero puedes tomar todo el texto y traducirlo aquí:

http://translate.google.com/translate_t?hl=es#en|es|

    saludos.
A sus ordenes.


----------



## djmyky (Ago 30, 2009)

tengo entendido que esas frecuencias bajas son daniñas para la salud y de animales suseptibles  nose  si estar permitido eso


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola
Pues Sí. Así Es djmyky Es dañina la trasmición En esta banda de ELF.
Pero...Si ves a tu alrrededor descubrirás lineas de trasmisión de energia electrica al rededor del mundo a 60 o 50Hz. Son de una potencia extraordinaria.
Está "Permitido" pues En la prohibicion Intervienen Muchos Intereces Economicos.
saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## cerjs (Sep 4, 2009)

Hola gracias por responder, si mis intereses son dos uno de bienestar y el otro es de  buscar tesoros en la tierra o en el mar 
http://www.bioelectronic.com.ar/gos.htm
http://www.biotecnoquimica.com/BIO.HTM
http://energratis.iespana.es/vlf/vlf.htm
También me gustaría saber si realmente se puede recoger energía del medioambiente utilizando un receptor para estas bandas.
Desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 4, 2009)

También me gustaría saber si realmente se puede recoger energía del medioambiente utilizando un receptor para estas bandas.
Desde ya muchas gracias...[/QUOTE]

Sí Se Puede.
 Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

